# Módulos Ht-12e/d, control por RF



## backslash (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola a todos. Estoy intentando crear un circuito de control por radio frecuencia formado por 4 pulsadores. La cuestión es que he estado buscando y para transmitir por radio frecuencia es aconsejable utilizar algun elemento que actúe de codificador/decodificador para evitar la incrusión de ruido externo.

El caso es que he encontrado los módulos HT-12E (encoder) y HT-12D (decoder) que pueden realizar esta función. Me he descargado los datasheets pero hay algunas cosas que no termino de entender.

En el manual de instrucciones dice que el HT-12E permite codificar una palabra de 12bit (8 bits  de direccion y 4 de datos) ¿Qué significa eso? No termino de entenderlo...

Por otro lado, siguiendo los esquemas de esta página web (http://www.automatismos-mdq.com.ar/blog/2009/02/enlace-por-radiofrecuencia.html) conecta 4 entradas a AD8 AD9 AD10 AD11 y el resto las conecta a la masa... para qué sirven el resto de pines y porqué en el datasheet están esquematizados con interruptores? Qué función tienen? Todo esto no lo he encontrado en el datasheet y me gustaría poder comprenderlo.

Por último, es necesaria la programación de dichos chips para realizar correctamente la codificación/decodificación de datos? En caso afirmativo, cómo puedo programarlo puesto que en la hoja de especificaciones no dice nada de programarlo.

Por cierto, alguien tiene las librerías de estos elementos para el PROTEUS? Estoy intentando simular los circuitos y no puedo


Saludos y disculpen si me enrollo demasiado...


----------



## Dano Ruiz (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola, t cuento un poco, espero t sirva, la cosa es asi, los 8 bits de direccion sirven para direccionar 256 dispositivos, es decir, por ej si vos tenes los 8 bits del codificador en "1" los 8 bits del decodificador deberan tambien estar todos en "1", y los 4 bits de datos son las entradas para manipular las salidas del decodificador. Los chips no requieren programacion, solo debes tener en cuenta lo q t dije anteriormente, espero haber aclarado tus dudas, yo hace un tiempo hice un circuito igual al q planteas, lamentablemente no funciono y por mas q probe muchas cosas diferentes nunca anduvo, t dejo el post por si t interesa https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/control-inalambrico-rf-51739/#post455812 
Saludos!!


----------



## backslash (Abr 10, 2011)

Gracias Dano,me ha sido de mucha utilidad tu post. A propósito, he leído un comentario en el que decía:



> Los HT12D se quedan pegados con el ultimo dato que dejaste, el PT2272 encambio vuelve sus salidas a cero cuando deja de haber emision



¿Eso significa que si utilizo los dispositivos HT12e/d con unos pulsadores cuando suelte los pulsadores se va a seguir manteniendo la entrada en estado alto?

Saludos


----------



## Dano Ruiz (Abr 11, 2011)

Como no me funciono no t podria decir con certeza si es asi, sinceramente creo q no, para mi cuando sueltes el pulsador la salida va a cambiar, es mas puedes verlo en este video q encontre 



Saludos, espero t sirva d ayuda


----------



## backslash (Abr 11, 2011)

Sí, ese mismo video lo vi después de hacer la pregunta pero la dejé por si alguien tenía la misma duda para que le quedara resuelta.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Manonline (Abr 11, 2011)

backslah, hace un tiempo habia posteado aca en el foro un proyecto completo de control remoto por RF con estos codificadores/decodificadores.

El link es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/control-remoto-4-canales-rf-pcb-18926/

Hace un tiempo vi un error y todavia no lo arregle, pero en el receptor hay que poner un regulador de 5V para la logica.

En mi placa hice un arreglo cortando pistas y esta funcionando perfectamente


----------



## backslash (Abr 11, 2011)

Gracias Manonline le echaré un vistazo. Por cierto, las imágenes no se veen.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Abr 11, 2011)

Son las adjuntas. No puedo editar el post, o eso creo... Hace meses que no entro al foro y cambiaron algunas cosas.


----------

